# Trim tab question



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

What does an integrated tactile do for the trim tab rockers as opposed to not having one?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It eliminates having the box like I added a few years ago. They both essentially give you more fine control between the switch and tab and make them quieter plus auto retract if you want it.


----------

